# No Fat Greek Yogurt



## Cath4420 (Feb 8, 2009)

Finally, we have caught up with the rest of the world and now have No Fat Greek Yoghurt.  Would anyone have any yummy recipes or ideas that they could share.  I have a couple that I have copied from the Food Network on Foxtel.  I am a little hesitant about using it as you would a full fat version as sometimes these don't always work out.

tks
Cath


----------

